# Jeux iOS 2 joueurs wifi et/ou Bluetooth en synchro



## Phoenixxu (25 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous ! 
Je vous écris car je cherche activement des jeux auxquels je pourrais jouer en ligne avec ma copine, de préférence en Wifi (pour les moments où nous sommes chacun chez nous) 
J'ai déjà quelques jeux ; fruit Ninja, Olo Game, Ten, Uno. 
Mais je n'en connais pas davantage. 
Je suis preneur de jeux en Coop comme Zombieville aussi ou minigore. 
Mais peut-être qu'il y en a de plus récents et plus cool ? 

En gros, jeux en Coop ou en Versus !

Merci à ceux qui prendront le temps de me répondre ! 

Bonne journée ! :-D


----------

